# Had this kit when i was a kid. MPC Dodge Power Wagon.



## Brad Pittiful (Jan 8, 2014)

i had this kid...it came with a motorcycle and lots of cool extras...i may have had two...but they did make these for a few years...so i may have had a different kit besides this one



here are a couple more





i remember them vividly...just cant remember if i had either of these other two...too bad none survived...still have a bunch of models from then though...weird how i kept one over another...oh well

i saw some on ebay and the prices for these are through the roof...wow


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

I got a couple versions of those from my uncle. Never understood the "off road" tires they used for these. I'd love to see them reissued though.


----------



## Brad Pittiful (Jan 8, 2014)

Schumacher330 said:


> I got a couple versions of those from my uncle. Never understood the "off road" tires they used for these. I'd love to see them reissued though.


these are expensive...a reissue would be cool!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I had the '76 version with the motor bikes. Not sure what happened to it though.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cool !! I always liked the models that came with a little something extra....Like the Suzuki dirt bike. And I notice too that it's got CB gear. A lot of model cars came with little CB radios back during the Smokey and the Bandit/CB radio craze days !!


----------



## DodgeAddict (Mar 9, 2014)

I've collected some of those as builder/restore kits & they're still not cheap

Every once in a while I score a original issue Warlock/LRE Partially assembled & unpainted like these


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I'd LOVE to have a 78............ BUT, I also liked the 46 Power Wagon too! BOTH be nice to see, everyone and their damned brother makes Ford and Chevy trucks, but only AMT that I know if made the Dodge trucks.....Old ones anyway, as wasn't MPC and AMT just a re-naming of the same division of Ertl?


----------

